# Long-Haired Guy Costumes?



## magicdanw

I haven't had a really good costume in a while, and I'm trying to come up with something good this year. I'm a guy with fairly long dark brown hair (past shoulder length) and most costumes this would feel out of place for. I've done hippy, I've _tried_ being a woman, I'm not sure what would go well and be unexpected.

I was thinking Riff Raff (from Rocky Horror), but that'd require some sort of partial bald wig, and I probably couldn't get my hair light enough with powder alone.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## wackychimp

Not sure how long your hair is but how about The Dude?












Or maybe the wear wolf from Twilight? I think he had long hair.


QuiGon Ginn from Star Wars EP I?


Aragorn from the Lord of the Rings?

The bad guy from Iron Man 2?


That's about all I can list off the top of my head...


----------



## magicdanw

wackychimp said:


> Not sure how long your hair is but how about The Dude?


Haha, I love the Dude! I would do that immediately if my hair were a lighter color, but it's still a possibility 

Edit: Just noticed the rest of your post. Thing is, all of those movies I either disliked or haven't seen  Yes, you can throw food at me, I don't mind. But the Big Lebowski...now there's something I can dig! I'm thinking about it, and if I do the costume right, I can get a new sweater out of it too! That might just be what I'll do this year - thanks wackychimp!

Of course, if anyone one else has other ideas - please feel free to throw them out there!


----------



## purpleferrets3

How about Eric Draven from The Crow movie or Lestat from Interview with a Vampire or Sweeney Todd.


----------



## whimsicalmommy

I like the sweeney todd idea and the dude. What about captain jack sparrow? George of the jungle? rambo ? the i can't believe it's not butter man? I think his name is fabio or something silly like that. Or theres eric the vampire from true blood. Ummm. what about zombie Shakespeare? with a freshly removed yorick head and you munching on his brains? Kinda victorian gothic, but i think it sounds neat.


----------



## exiled

i would say... Rock Star... Alice Cooper, Paul Stanley, Etc.


----------

